# Hard duty "camp" knife?



## entoptics (Aug 25, 2010)

Had a Smith and Wesson Search and Rescue Bowie (CKSUR6), which cost me around $35 when I got it. I was very pleased with the grip, balance, heft, and sharpness. It chopped like a machete and split like maul (with a baton of course), and held it's edge admirably.

Unfortunately. The handle snapped off at the guard after a couple of sessions with a baton. No full tang = don't hammer on something with a log. You get what you pay for I suppose

Anyway, I need a replacement. Unfortunately, my budget (or more appropriately, my wife's budget) hasn't increased enough to get into the higher end stuff like a Cold Steel Recon, RAT, etc.

Does anyone make the following knife for $75 OTD or less? More than that = no knife, as this is a "luxury" item in many ways. I already have a hatchet, and smaller knives.

Duty will be occasional car camping (few times a year). Trimming branches, kindling splitting, possibly food prep in a pinch, and one time emergency uses like shelter, digging, spear point, self defense, etc, etc.

*Do Need*

7.5" - 9" blade (3/16 or greater thickness)
Full tang (obviously)
Bowie or spear point design. No tanto, kukri, etc. Relatively straight edge with a nice curve to the point.
Lanyard hole (could drill one myself if the real estate is there)
Tough steel. Edge retention and corrosion resistance are not important, chip/snap resistance is. Needs to take an edge nicely though.

*Do NOT Need*

Fancy sheath (no sheath is fine if it's reflected in the price)
Light weight
premium handle material (paracord would suit me)

Any good suggestions? As mentioned, this is a luxury item, so I can't go outside my budget. I'd just like a good workhorse knife that won't break from infrequent beatings (and isn't hideously ugly).


----------



## ASheep (Aug 25, 2010)

It is a little under some of your specs, but the Glock model 78 field knife has served me very well in the past year. It's taken a fair beating, with only cosmetic damage to show for it, even after heavy batoning. 

It is fairly light for its size, so doesn't chop as well as a khukuri or axe, but is very useable. I have chopped quite a lot of firewood with it, mostly in testing, as when I'm in the bush I carry a 12 inch Khukuri.

Steel is 1095, so tough as nails, but still able to take an edge. Blade length is close to 7 inch. Rust-proofing is reasonable due to a phosphor coated blade, mine has been dunked many times, and has come out fine after oiling.

Mine cost $100AU about a year ago, they can be found online/in the US for far less.
Hope this helps.


----------



## workingmids (Aug 25, 2010)

Agree with the Glock knives being a solid choice, not the most fun to baton with.

Ka-bar Becker makes very tough knives that fit your criteria and price points; the only thing the lack is a textured grip which can be easily modified if that is a preference. The 5" comes with a kydex sheath and the larger sizes with a nylon. 

They are once again readily available (used to be Camillus Becker before that company fell on hard times) from many reputable online sources, and there are a fair number of you tube videos reviews that would provide you with a solid overview.

P.S. Though I haven't yet had an issue, the Becker handles have recessed hex nuts and bolts that should have a drop of Locktite to prevent them from wiggling loose (reported by some); inside the handles can house survival kit contents. I wrap my handles with Coban (tennis or bicycle tape also good), to provide a better wet weather grip.


----------



## entoptics (Aug 25, 2010)

I think the Glock is on the small side. I've heard great things about it considering the price (and nice sheath).

The KA-BAR Becker Combat Bowie and Combat Utility look outstanding. Thanks for the tip. Amazon.com has them for very near my budget (MSRP is a bit on the ludicrous side).

So far, in my uninformed searching, the 9" appears to have leapt to the top of my list. I'll do some more research, but 1095 steel, decent blade shape, simple construction, pounding pommel, thumb grip, and reputable brand name are promising.

Of course, nothing's perfect. They offer a 7" and a 9" and I would prefer something right in the middle. My S&W (8.75") was a bit on the large side, and 7" is almost certainly too small. Otherwise, for the price point, it looks very good. The 7 incher might land itself on my "portable" camp knife list in the future though.

Thanks so far, and keep the info coming. lovecpf


----------



## Meganoggin (Aug 25, 2010)

Magnum by Boker make some interesting camp type knives, they do a 'Camp Bowie' that has a 5-6 inch blade and a compact machete that looks similar to the Becker one but at lower cost.

I'm not sure if they are readily available in the US though. If not, I would go for the Becker


----------



## Screwball (Aug 25, 2010)

Another vote for Magnum knifes I have had a trial run with the camp bowie it's a brute takes a beating and comes back for more .They have other versions including a chopper that may be more what you are looking for .
In all they are worth a look the only minus for me is that the handles are chunky and only really comfortable for shovel handed chaps 
Good luck with the search


----------



## Meganoggin (Aug 25, 2010)

The handles on the Magnum knives are just bolted on, so you could modify them or make yourself some nice thinner orange scales :devil:


----------



## Screwball (Aug 25, 2010)

Possibly if I had the skill but it was easier to buy something that is more suited to my stubby paws


----------



## entoptics (Sep 3, 2010)

Did a fair bit more research, and settled on the KA-Bar Becker BK9. It was the final compromise, and seemed to be the best for my budget.

Now that I have it in hand...

*Pros*

Anvil simple. Full tang, removable grips, hammer pommel, no frills
BK-13 included. Tiny little bare "neck knife".
Fearsome hacking ergos. Massive blade and thick grip.
1095 steel should handle anything I throw at it.
VERY sharp out of the box. Not a scalpel, but it will shred paper and pop arm hair.

*Cons*

Too damn big. BK7 is too small, but they don't make a BK8. BK9 is even bigger than a scaled up BK7 would be since the tip is so blunt. I'd prefer the BK9 in the BK7 blade shape.
Sheath is weak. Not a priority for me, but I wouldn't mind a smaller, plastic job.
Handle is slick enough to almost certainly require modding. Skateboard tape? Paracord? Sandpaper? Easy to do since it's detachable.

*Conclusion?*
If KA-bar would make a BK8 with a textured handle, it would be my ideal camp knife. Simple, robust, good steel, good price, and the BK13 is a nice little bonus.


----------



## redleg155 (Sep 14, 2010)

You could search for a factory "second" CS TrailMaster. This one is in the old carbon v, and it's a brute knife. The kraton handle replaced with black canvas micarta for durability. I reprofiled the edge and it really does most chores easily. The new handle is attached with super epoxy and sealed with same.












For larger chopping tasks made easy, that is if an extra 35 ounces doesn't bother you, this one in hand forged 52100 steel makes almost every task easy.


----------



## Hamilton Felix (Sep 14, 2010)

Since your definition of "camp knife" is in line with mine -- big stout knife that's barely small enough to do routine cooking chores if your smaller knife vanishes, but is big enough to chop, split, dig and make a creditable effort at replacing a hatchet -- I'd say you'll have to spend a bit more than you did on a Smith & Wesson. 

It's to the dissapointment of many that the current owners have pimped out S&W's once good name to all sorts of cheap merchandise -- and it's no consolation to me that Harley Davidson is even worse in the name-prostituting area. BTW, I've seen some really cheap SOG knives advertised lately in catalogs, so watch out; SOG may be going the same route.

Becker Knife and Tool has a pretty good reputation for value received. One of the first hits I saw was here: http://www.knivesplus.com/BECKER-KNIVES.html I don't know if those are the best prices, but it will give you and idea. 
Their 9-1/4" bowie, 1/4" thick, for about $75 might suit you. 

Personally, I bought a straight handled Busse Steelheart II in 1999 (delivered in 2000, you know Busse and schedules). It cost just under $300 at the time, and is worth about twice that last time I checked. It's about as close to indestructible as you can come. 

Don't forget to check for super deals on Cold Steel on Lynn Thompson's Special Projects http://www.ltspecpro.com/ . That's where I got my City Stick, a couple of nice heavy duty Recon I folders, and Kathleen's OSS (she loves fighting knives, but especially black ones; finding that old Camillus manufactured black OSS on eBay is another story). 

We also grabbed a couple of inexpensive Barong style 12" machetes for general "survival kit" use. I like to keep a machete (short enough for camp work and digging) along with small bolt cutters (never know when you'll need to make your own offramp and go through a fence) and some other tools in each vehicle). 

If you know well enough what you want, you might try auction sites like eBay, but you need to know the specific item described. I wouldn't bid if I had not handled one and possessed familiarity. 

I see ltspecpro wants about $190 for a Trailmaster in SK-5. You might do better on eBay or at a show. The Recon Scout at 7-1/2" just makes your size requirement, but at 5/16" thick, it's really stout. They want about $152 for it. You might check their video there. BTW, in the Specialty Items section, their "special forces shovel" will do anthing their "bad axe" will do, can still dig, and does not look like a weapon. 

There's an interesting article on choosing a survival knife at http://www.survivaltopics.com/survival/how-to-choose-a-survival-knife/

Frankly, I know I'd be well off with a smaller general purpose knife, backed up by a light axe or good hatchet. But I LIKE big knives... :thumbsup:

I always enjoy the outspoken Warlord (aka Trip Williams): http://www.alpharubicon.com/prepinfo/skandaccy.htm 

Maybe you will get lucky and find and old Gerber BMF for a decent price. 

Don't forget to look at Columbia River Knife and Tool. They deliver pretty good value, and they do have to big choppers. http://www.crkt.com/

Just face the fact that you get what you pay for. There's no such thing as a cheap, yet really durable and dependable knife. 

Good luck. Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## chenko (Sep 14, 2010)

I would look into Becker ka-bar or Ontario knives.


----------



## entoptics (Sep 14, 2010)

Must not have been clear in the above post, but I actually purchased a BK9 Ka-bar becker. As mentioned, it does fit my bill in every case except size. An 8 incher would have been absolutely perfect.

I certainly would love to get a Cold Steel Trailmaster or Scout, but they are just too darn expensive for me right now. They also miss my ideal size like the Ka-bar BK9 and BK7. No one makes a brutish 8" knife in for under a c-bill that I know of.

Feel free to continue the discussion though. I love knives, and always like to keep my fingers on the pulse.

I'll update the thread when I get some use experience with the BK9, and hopefully I'll snap a few pictures.

If it lives up to it's specifications (namely full tang, 3/16", 1095 steel), I'm guessing it's gonna be a superb camp tool at an excellent price point. From the heft and feel, it should chop like a chainsaw and split like a maul (at least for a BFK).


----------



## Hamilton Felix (Sep 15, 2010)

OH. Saw you'd "settled" on that BK-9, but it didn't sink in that you'd bought it. Duh... .

That would seem a good choice for the money. For now.... 

Remember: Col. Cooper said "One cannot have too many books, too many wines or too much ammunition." That goes for knives and flashlights, too. :twothumbs


----------



## tjloeb (Sep 15, 2010)

The Ontario knives GEN II SP-46 IS OUTSTANDING. At $53 with sheath at Knife Center it is a bargain. And Made in the USA.

See Nutnfancy's review on YouTube.


----------



## BikerBob (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi!

Just been through a search for 'extra hard duty camp/survival knife'... see my post here for my selection. SOG Seal Team Elite. Also, while searching youtube, found a mention of 'a good camp knife' in reference to this knife's little brother 'SOG Seal Pup' in a review here ( the reviewer is active military, and reviews as a knife 'consumer', looking for value ) He also mentions a few other blades, along the same size and capabilities.

Just sharing my research. 
...Bob


----------



## entoptics (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Nutnfancy. In fact, I watched his review of the BK9 and BK7 (original Becker version) while I was shopping around. His reviews are outstanding in their thoroughness and he's generally pretty honest about his opinions. Just wish he'd speed things up sometimes. He gets to rambling about philosophy of use, unrelated equipment, and tends to repeat himself a lot during the course of a review. Even with that, he's one of the best reviewers I've seen on YouTube.

If the SOG Seal series was a bit bigger and came in a plain edge, it would have been a front runner in my search. By all accounts, they are awesome knives at a very good price.


----------



## Hossanator (Sep 22, 2010)

Sounds like the BK9 fits the bill perfectly!!!


----------



## ~UB~ (Sep 23, 2010)

Hard to beat the Mora of Sweden knives


----------



## applevalleyjoe (Sep 26, 2010)

Hard to beat an Ontario RD 9...9" blade, very thick blade for splitting wood, great balance, and good price. :thumbsup:


----------



## Illum (Sep 26, 2010)

Probably way off but I invite you to look at the Kershaw Outcast.

D2 steel, rubber handle, kydex sheath, 10" blade
Batons nicely, pretty well balanced. 
Its a pretty sturdy knife for heavy cutting. 

the sheath's belt clip is a bit bulky, but it is removeable, I tie mine to the day pack via parachord through the rivet holes in the sheath, only caution is that the sheath is one way only. The knife will jam with the lower belly exposed if replaced backwards. 

I bought it from Cabelas back when it was 60ish, boy has the prices gone up 

I'll tell you what this knife isn't, its not a machete, no it cannot double as an axe, and if you think your hands can stay dry on the rubber handle in a hot summer evening, forget it. I'd much prefer a wood handle


----------



## Jasonthephoneboy (Sep 26, 2010)

Glad you found a good "camp knife" I'll have to check that one out. That BK-9 is sick!

I am a huge fan of nutnfancy, but on some things he is a little off. I go to him for most of my equipment purchases. I have as my EDC pocket knife a CS pocket bushman. I love it. I carried my old one for a year and a half before using it as a prybar :shakehead and broke the tip. I bought another immediately. But as a fall back survival knife it is a great knife. Only $30 too.

Back to fixed blades, I have a few kukris, one called a "survival knife" that is a mock of the Ator Jungle knife $15 @ ACE Hardware, an OSS, and knife similar to your S&W (different name). The one I wanted to mention was the Ator look alike. It is cheap in price, but not bad quality. The winning point of this knife is the saw on the back of the blade. The tang is a half way through the handle which isn't great but it is better than some. I filled the handle with a epoxy liquid, then let it dry. I have beat it to death. But the saw on the back is great, no need to "chop". A knife is not a hatchet anyways.

I'll be taking a look at the BK-9. Some great posts by others thanks.


----------



## entoptics (Sep 26, 2010)

Before...

 After... 



Finally had a chance to camp with the BK-9. As you can see from the pictures, the BK9 comes with the "BK-13" knife. I added the paracord wrapped handle with cinchable pinky lanyard you see in the "after" picture.

So, now that I've used it, what's the verdict?

*Pros*

It's a chopper. 20-30 healthy hacks in 30 seconds to make a seasoned, damp, soup can diameter log break with a quick foot stamp. Strong heavy chops bite DEEP! This thing could feasibly fall an 8" diameter tree in 2 minutes with some effort.


Splitting is wicked. Good wedging, plenty of real estate, and strong spine. I didn't get a chance to do large stuff, but it went through 4", sinewy, damp pine like nobodies business.


Ergonomic grip (see cons below) has plenty of girth and length for a hand filling grip. Lots of leverage options and a rear protrusion so you can choke up safely. Jimped thumb grip is good for piercing, shaving, and digging.


Trimming is fierce. A sharp swing of the wrist will sever a 1" diameter branch.


 Steel seems good. Edge is still quite sharp if a little ragged by paper/hair slicing standards. Tip withstood some ground hits, vigorous batoning and some knife throwing. Blade flexed a few times while splitting with no issue.

*Cons*

SLIPPERY GRIP IS UNSAFE! This is a mandatory upgrade, and Ka-bar should ship the knife with no grip (just some screws) for $10 less. I will try a few items to improve it when I get the chance. Perhaps some home made knurling, course sandpaper, or skate board tape? If all else fails, I will put a paracord wrap on it like the BK13.


Too big. This thing splits and chops better than I need out of a camp knife, so I'm sure I would have been happy with the BK7. The BK9 is tiring, and a bit dangerous for fast paced trimming work because of it's length. It gets snagged among the branches, and is hard to swipe precisely. It also shears so effectively that you risk follow through injury.

*Conclusion*
Thanks for the tip workingmids! And thanks everyone for the advice and opinions.

I really like the BK9, and if it holds up to another 20 camping trips as well as it did for it's first, it's an OUTSTANDING VALUE for a work knife. It's a big, ergonomic, tough, sharp piece of steel for $70.

Don't kid yourself though, this thing is a massive tool, and I don't think it fits the "survival" knife category. I'm fat and out of shape, so I suspect I would represent a hungry survivalist quite well in terms of stamina, and this puppy will wear you out pretty quick.

I'd consider it more of a convenience tool around a pickup, hunting shack, or long term camp.

The short review is BK9 = awesome, but I wish I'd bought a BK7 (or they made a BK8). The chopping performance is so good, that a shorter blade would still be OK, and easier to wield for splitting, trimming, and misc other tasks.


----------



## coolvale (Jul 22, 2011)

I have found a few knives that have become my favorite camping knives. I agree with you guys that Ka-Bar is probably the best manufacturer around for affordable camping knives. Here's my favorite:
https://www.theperfectblade.com/assets/images/KaBar/1220_large.jpg

This is the traditional KA-BAR Full-size US ARMY Fighting/Utility Knife with a Straight Edge. This knife is a standard issue for the Army and will last a lifetime. The steel is 1095 Cro-Van and the leather sheath looks great. This knife is very affordable, and a great value for the money!


----------



## 1984 (Jul 23, 2011)

Check out ESEE knives,hard to beat at that price point.


----------



## Dirty Bob (Aug 2, 2011)

I took a different approach to this. I use a saw for most large cutting tasks. It's fairly light and folds down to take up very little space. It also seems to me to require less energy than chopping. Finally, it's much quieter. This sounds silly, but the sound of chopping wood carries a long way, and there have been times that I wanted to avoid disturbing others when cutting wood.

For a large "knife," I'm fond of the 12" machete. The Ontarios have a fairly thick blade and could be used for batoning or for chopping jobs. The thinner, lighter Tramontina 12" machete works better for food prep and other light camp duties. Its chopping ability is less than that of heavier blades, but it could easily be used to build a shelter or to cut stretcher or travois poles in a medical emergency. The Tramontina, combined with a Mora sheath knife and a collapsible saw, gives me a lot of options for not much weight.

Your mileage may vary, but this works for me!

Dirty Bob


----------



## Meganoggin (Aug 3, 2011)

Great advice Bob. I have bought a cheapo folding saw to take camping to use with my Magnum machete (more like a 10" camp knife) and a folder. As you say lots of options.


----------

